
Titanoboa – an open-source alternative to Zapier - newcrobuzon
https://www.titanoboa.io/using-titanoboa-for-cloud-integration.html
======
hlesesne
The title meta tag said “alternative to ansible” and I thought, “why in the
world?!?”. Must have been a typo.

~~~
newcrobuzon
Should be fixed by now, as a bonus here is the original post:
[https://www.titanoboa.io/using-titanoboa-for-it-
automation.h...](https://www.titanoboa.io/using-titanoboa-for-it-
automation.html)

------
hbcondo714
N8n.io is also a workflow automation alternative to Zapier, discussed here a
couple months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21191676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21191676)

